# 3 days



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I had to let him go!!! This guy was a finisher with many years under his belt!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

1st day he shows up at 10:00
2nd day 2:00
3rd day no show!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Typical. same crap different location .


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Supposed to have 6 guys tomorrow .Let's see how many show up:blink:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Dont try to blame that on your helper.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Supposed to have 6 guys tomorrow .Let's see how many show up:blink:


All I need Is one good finisher...That speaks English.

Or just a half ass finisher that speaks English ..but willing to listen!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Earn your wage or go hungry. The wall of shame is infinite.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I completely understand moore I have 2 full time guys one is 60 real slow but very particular about his work .and my other guy is a great rocker pretty new at taping but will run with me .I make it work I have 4-5 other guys I use but part time so kind of hard to count on them I've been looking for a new guy to train but young guys aren't very interested. Might have to wait for my kid he's 14 and really likes it.scares me but I understand how he feels I mixed mud and spotted nails for my neighbor from 10 on .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> All I need Is one good finisher...That speaks English.
> 
> Or just a half ass finisher that speaks English ..but willing to listen!!


&/or learn how to run auto tools well.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I let one go after 10 yrs started showing up 2 hrs late and leaving 2hrs early and putting 8 down on his time card... that's what happens when the boss is busy somewhere else. Then dealing with the GC CALLING wondering whats going on. Thats ok because if it wasn't that he would have been let go anyway last three homes he did had some major call backs on cracked angles... I don't have time for that crap it costs too much to go back not to mention gives you a bad repor.. It just sucks sometimes when you have so much work but no one to help you out that shows like they care.. So many out there that don't know what good work ethics are they just want a check.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> no one to help you out that shows like they care.. So many out there that don't know what good work ethics are they just want a check.


That's pretty much It In a nut shell.....No pride! 

And I really needed someone to just make a showing .. He didn't half to kill himself... JUST SHOW UP! Work a full day ! 

All good now [I hope] I spent 2 hours on the horn last night looking for finishers ... A 34 year veteran offered his services as a sub. It was a little stand offish at first...but after talking for a few minutes he could tell I was just an old tired drywall man like him!!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had the same problem in the past. And I came to the conclusion that. ANY ONE THAT IS GOOD ENOUGH AND SMART ENOUGH IS DOING IT FOR THEMSELVES. So we are only going to get monkeys, even if we pay more than peanuts.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> I have had the same problem in the past. And I came to the conclusion that. ANY ONE THAT IS GOOD ENOUGH AND SMART ENOUGH IS DOING IT FOR THEMSELVES. So we are only going to get monkeys, even if we pay more than peanuts.


Yup Gaz:yes:
The only people running their own business have got some brains!:whistling2:
But getting help is a nightmare that's for sure!
The company that I do a lot of work for has another crew that tapes if I can't manage! Well I think they get payed the same rate as me(Not sure) Shocking stuff! Just a couple of 18-20 year olds fiba taping everything! Site agent say's 2 me the other day that they r not good,But they r getting away with it and it pisses me off!!!:furious:
He's in that house I posted pics of and tells me the story about their work and compliments me on my work!F*ckin joke if they r getting payed the same as me!! But then we get back 2 the question,Where do u find decent workers?????????????????


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I have had the same problem in the past. And I came to the conclusion that. ANY ONE THAT IS GOOD ENOUGH AND SMART ENOUGH IS DOING IT FOR THEMSELVES. So we are only going to get monkeys, even if we pay more than peanuts.


you are wrong....we are lucky if we get monkeys
imagine this guy he wants top $$


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I reckon a trained monkey could pull that off.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this monkey was trained for 30 years


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I guess the question is how do they get away with it.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I really _really _wanna re-learn to finish!!! Mooks like this manage to get work? No words man...just....none.....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have had the same problem in the past. And I came to the conclusion that. ANY ONE THAT IS GOOD ENOUGH AND SMART ENOUGH IS DOING IT FOR THEMSELVES. So we are only going to get monkeys, even if we pay more than peanuts.


That's right Gaz, I employed a school friend once, For 3.5 years, Perfect work but painfully slow and other nonsense started creeping in so trying to price and complete work just became a nightmare, I was in overdraft for a few years, Holiday pay, Stat days, extra tools to buy, extra time everyday setting them up and making sure they have the days plan sorted, Explaining different ways to someone who really didn't like change.

Its like baby sitting and at the end of the week the hands out expecting money, I couldn't take it anymore so I started to clear the air and have it out, Say what needed to be said, Next day he leaves, I call my accountant and say im not employing anymore anything I need to do, He asks why?? I said I had things that needed said so did, Then he left, He goes you cant do that you have to give 3 written warnings if you have a problem with an employee and have your ever heard of a personal grievance??? I said no whats that?? He said well now your ex employee has 5 years to make a claim against your say that your heated discussion caused him severe distress and sleepness nights and he could get $5000 out of you and you wouldn't have a leg to stand on??????????


Seriously, WTFs up with that?? that was about 10 years ago now, Be working on my own ever since, Overdrafts history, Got it sorted and getting by ok now, I have a helper on bigger jobs if I get stretched but thats limited, I don't think I could employ again, Its just not worth it, And its surprising the living you can make from the smaller jobs on your own as well that arnt economic with two of you.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Moore, we run into the same problems... We simply cannot find a white guy to do any of the smaller stuff. IMO Moore, I would start looking for a hispanic that speaks good english. There are plenty of them out there legally. I have said it before, but our guys do better work and will work from sun up to sun down. We don't make them work that long or ask them to do so at all. Just good hard working people much like we are. I know you will probably hate this idea but I would give it a thought. We had a good white guy working for us and we wanted to give him a raise and make him more of a salesman because he deserved it, but unfortunately he had to move back up north. Now we have another white guy who was more of a commercial hanger/ punch out guy. He can small stuff well but he cant finish very good. Luckily I make him look over his work with a light before finishing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Moore, we run into the same problems... We simply cannot find a white guy to do any of the smaller stuff. IMO Moore, I would start looking for a hispanic that speaks good english. There are plenty of them out there legally. I have said it before, but our guys do better work and will work from sun up to sun down. We don't make them work that long or ask them to do so at all. Just good hard working people much like we are. I know you will probably hate this idea but I would give it a thought. We had a good white guy working for us and we wanted to give him a raise and make him more of a salesman because he deserved it, but unfortunately he had to move back up north. Now we have another white guy who was more of a commercial hanger/ punch out guy. He can small stuff well but he cant finish very good. Luckily I make him look over his work with a light before finishing.


Well ....I have a confession to make TF... I subbed out the hanging on the house I'll finish up tomorrow to a 5 man South American crew...Turned out to be the worst hanging job I've seen in all my life!!!

Each and every day ...I couldn't walk 2 feet without having to stop and fix chit .... 

I'll do a walk through vid tomorrow of my good hangers. And from now on I'll wait for my good hangers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> ANY ONE THAT IS GOOD ENOUGH AND SMART ENOUGH IS DOING IT FOR THEMSELVES. So we are only going to get monkeys, even if we pay more than peanuts.





VANMAN said:


> Yup Gaz:yes:
> The only people running their own business have got some brains!:whistling2:





cazna said:


> That's right Gaz.


So who's going to be the one to tell 2buck he's a knuckle dragging idiot who can't tape?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Well ....I have a confession to make TF... I subbed out the hanging on the house I'll finish up tomorrow to a 5 man South American crew...Turned out to be the worst hanging job I've seen in all my life!!!
> 
> Each and every day ...I couldn't walk 2 feet without having to stop and fix chit ....
> 
> I'll do a walk through vid tomorrow of my good hangers. And from now on I'll wait for my good hangers!!!!!!!!!


We dont have any south american crews... i was just saying for a helper it may not be a bad idea.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

gazman said:


> I have had the same problem in the past. And I came to the conclusion that. ANY ONE THAT IS GOOD ENOUGH AND SMART ENOUGH IS DOING IT FOR THEMSELVES. So we are only going to get monkeys, even if we pay more than peanuts.


[flicks refried beans at you with keyhole saw]


----------



## FMPBINC (Aug 21, 2014)

keke said:


> you are wrong....we are lucky if we get monkeys
> imagine this guy he wants top $$


  WTF !!! they get $ for that !!!:icon_mad:


----------

